# Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph my Grail Trail



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I Thought it would be nice to see how I ended up with my Doxa Grail watch the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph. Well, it all started many years ago with my obsession with having an orange dial watch. My company colors happed to be orange and so I had to have one on my wrist. At the time I Thought I will go with an inexpensive watch and found the Seiko 1st generation Orange Monster. That had some of the best lume I had ever seen on a watch and it wore well on the wrist accept the bezel didn't fit to well under a dress work shirt. Yes I was the only person in my office that wore Orange dial watches with a business suits. This was about the time 2013 where I found WUS and came up with my forum name "WatchDialOrange". As I explored the Dive Watch Forum, I kept seeing these beautiful orange Doxa dive watches pop up under "What Are You Wearing" today threads. Well, I was hooked and now I was studying the history of the Doxa and the connection to Jacques Cousteau. I used to dive until I blew my ear out in the Caribbean many years ago. I have Surfers Ear that has closed both of my ears canal about 90% . That doesn't stop me from going surfing in the cold San Diego Ocean waters 3 three times a week. I see that Doxa is coming out with a Doxa 1500T Professional and I knew I had to have it. This is where I did my 1st flip and sold my best watch at the time a Tag Heuer Aquaracer to have the funds to buy the Doxa. I was hooked and the Doxa 1500 dial was a perfect fit for my 7 inch flat skinny wrist. I was lucky to meet up with Peter aka "Flyingdoctor" on the forums and he needed a picture of the 1500T for his "Ten Years Of the Doxa Sub book". Also, my Avatar for the forum. I also meet up with "Formula1980" who also lives in San Diego. We had a our 1st San Diego meetup and that's were I first saw a Doxa 600 T.Graph. Picture wrist shot below. I fell in love with this quirky Chrono dial and although it seemed too large for my wrist, I knew someday I would find one that fit me. Fast forward to owning and flipping a Doxa 750 Sea Rambler a modern style Doxa 4000T with Sapphire dial (also in Docs book) and the latest a 1500 PA2 was just flipped and sold to SaddleSC . The last 1500 Project Aware 2 needed a new home and I had to flip it to buy the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph. I would say the Doxa 200 Sub T.Graph is the perfect fit for my wrist and was well worth the wait to find it and bring it home. My other Doxa's now consist of a Doxa 300 Divingstar Poseidon and Doxa 300T Professional. I will post pictures of my trail of Doxa's below and a few shots of the new Sub200 T.Graph.

***Side note**Also please check out "Formula80" Omar's new book he just published for Diver watch enthusiasts and Cousteau followers called "Water Planet". If you love art and remember watching "Jacques Cousteau's Undersea World" TV series you will enjoy Omar's book. Lulu

Doxa 1500T Pro the 1st Doxa goes to Hawaii. Doxa 1500T meet's Omar's Doxa 600 T.Graph.That was a mistake 
















Doxa 600 T.Graph wrist shot. A little to heavy and large for my skinny wrist. Old shot from GTG.










The Doxa 750 Searambler in all its silver goodness.

















Doxa 400T Professional Sapphire bezel.










Doxa 1500 Project Aware 2 . Really amazing dial set up with the skin diver and the hammerhead shark.










Current Doxa collection Doxa 300T Pro and the Doxa 300 Divingstar Poseidon 
















Today's Grail the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph doing a Surf Check in La Jolla, CA. More pics coming soon....










Formula1980 New Book with Doxa Sub 200 Tgraph


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great read and Health to Enjoy it. I love the watch but sadly the T-Graph is just a bit to big for me.

I'll second that on Omar's book. I have it too and he did a fantastic job


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done mate!!
Loved all those pieces and have enjoyed owning many.

Your 200 T-Graph fits the bill on your wrist perfectly. 

Looking forward to seeing it on the sand and out the " back"



Plus must get Omar's book and have really enjoyed Petes books too immense knowledge..

Peter's input in to my son taking a picture of my 600 T- Graph Sharky 2005 model, started a passion for photography in Jack..

Enjoy that piece mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Great read and Health to Enjoy it. I love the watch but sadly the T-Graph is just a bit to big for me.
> 
> I'll second that on Omar's book. I have it too and he did a fantastic job


Love your books Peter! I need to pick up your Big table books next! Which volume has the most Doxa 200 T.Graph pictures the 40th Anniversary or the 50 year journey ?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Well done mate!!
> Loved all those pieces and have enjoyed owning many.
> 
> Your 200 T-Graph fits the bill on your wrist perfectly.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Dave! The 600 T.Graph is a show stopper watch and I have seen pics of yours. That a very special watch for sure. Next time you're on this side of the Ocean look me up! best,
Gary


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

If you mean your T-Graph...none. Book was finished before it was released.

50th will have more T-Graph models as only SUB 600 T-Graph was out by the time 40th was released. Both 40th and 50th have the vintage T-Graph pics but 40th has more pics and more info. You will need both books, and Diving With Legends and then you really should get A Dive Into Time just for completeness and then my novel: The Eve of Armageddon and then my kids book: Goldensocks and then........ 












WatchDialOrange said:


> Love your books Peter! I need to pick up your Big table books next! Which volume has the most Doxa 200 T.Graph pictures the 40th Anniversary or the 50 year journey ?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow you really have some amazing books and thanks for listing them all here so I will be tempted to buy them  . Is it best to buy them from Lulu or your direct website?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Great review...love the pics and the story...that T-Graph looks amazing on your wrist! I am also glad I played a small role and ended up meeting another great Doxa enthusiast! Keep in touch and I will take good care of that PA2...thanks again!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Great review...love the pics and the story...that T-Graph looks amazing on your wrist! I am also glad I played a small role and ended up meeting another great Doxa enthusiast! Keep in touch and I will take good care of that PA2...thanks again!


Always good to have a new Dive watch/ Doxa friend! I'm sure you will enjoy the PA2. Love seeing your Doxa watch collection grow!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

All the Doxa books and DWL are now Lulu other than the 50th which is now in the USA and can be ordered at

www.thedoxabook.com

The site has the smaller books free as PDF downloads

The Aquastar book is at

www.adiveintotime.com

My Asset Integrity book is also free as a PDF if you are interested in stopping things going bang.

www.assetintegrityjigsaw.com



WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow you really have some amazing books and thanks for listing them all here so I will be tempted to buy them  . Is it best to buy them from Lulu or your direct website?


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Talk about a trip down memory lane! That 600 T-Graph was a beast, alright! I miss it, but realistically, it was too big for my wrist. It doesn't seem like that long ago, but time has passed and collections have grown! At the time of that GTG way back when, I had that 600 T-Graph, and my vintage 2nd gen Synchron 300T Sharkhunter as far as Doxas were concerned. I had recently parted with my 600T professional. Now, I have 13 Doxa Subs! Well, that's including the Synchron Military, and about half of them were restorations I did. I've learned a lot since then, too.

You tell a good story. It's great to now know how you got hooked! 

Really appreciate the shoutout for my book! It's greatly appreciated!

Enjoy your T-Graph grail! Congrats!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If you mean your T-Graph...none. Book was finished before it was released.
> 
> 50th will have more T-Graph models as only SUB 600 T-Graph was out by the time 40th was released. Both 40th and 50th have the vintage T-Graph pics but 40th has more pics and more info. You will need both books, and Diving With Legends and then you really should get A Dive Into Time just for completeness and then my novel: The Eve of Armageddon and then my kids book: Goldensocks and then........
> 
> View attachment 15991059


I knew you had a good few, but dang!, Doc! That's quite the collection of works you've authored! I had no idea you did a children's book. I was intrigued when you told me about your suspense novel, if available, I'd enjoy having that one on my shelf and giving it a good read .


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I love reading about a successful search and journey! The passion always wins out!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Older brother says hello


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Older brother says hello
> 
> View attachment 15992199


Wow that's a beautiful T.Graph, Thanks for posting! How does it look on your wrist?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Like a hockey puck, which is why I seldom wear it



WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow that's a beautiful T.Graph, Thanks for posting! How does it look on your wrist?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Like a hockey puck, which is why I seldom wear it


The Sub 200 T.Graph sits on my wrist flat as a pancake. This case feels good


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Surf Check with the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph. Still loving it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Surf Check with the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph. Still loving it!
> 
> View attachment 16000832


Amazing picture! So glad you are enjoying your new grail to the fullest!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Amazing picture! So glad you are enjoying your new grail to the fullest!


Thanks! It has been on my wrist 24/7 since It came in. I'm just going to switch over to my Synchron Military today so it doesn't feel to neglected


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thanks! It has been on my wrist 24/7 since It came in. I'm just going to switch over to my Synchron Military today so it doesn't feel to neglected


Makes sense! I have been wearing my 1200T all weekend an getting ready to put the Synchron Military on a new OD Green Isofrane that just arrived today...it is a really great watch


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello @WatchDialOrange ,

while looking for some information about the 200 t-Graph, I stumbled upon this topic. First I like to thank you for your experience report 

I would like to ask you if you could give me some detailed information about the 200 T-Graph that I cannot find anywhere else.

On the one hand, I would be interested in the weight of the watch (head only - or alternatively - on the steel strap).
The bezel diameter would also be interesting. (Experience has shown to me that the Doxa information relates to the width of the entire case.)

You mention that you also have a Synchron Military. I also own that watch. How do both of them perform in terms of weight and height?
May I ask you for a comparison photo from above, showing the dial / bezel and also from the side showing the height?

I hope not to be too brash with all of my questions. It's just that I'm considering buying this watch, but never bevore seen one in person.

Best regards,
Goblin


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Goblin,

I would say they both wear pretty much the same on my seven inch wrist. I don't have calipers so here re some pics. The Doxa Sub 200 T weighs 6 3/4 oz on steel and the Synchron Military is 6 1/4 ounces on BOR from Maranz.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hi Goblin,
> 
> I would say they both wear pretty much the same on my seven inch wrist. I don't have calipers so here re some pics. The Doxa Sub 200 T weighs 6 3/4 oz on steel and the Synchron Military is 6 1/4 ounces on BOR from Maranz.
> 
> ...


Hi @WatchDialOrange ,
wow... thanks a lot for your help 
With this comparison I can figure out how it does wear and look on my wrist.

So, In total I guess you're absolutely happy with your T.Graph? No negative points, I only can be told by experienced owners?

All the best,
Goblin


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> Hi @WatchDialOrange ,
> wow... thanks a lot for your help
> With this comparison I can figure out how it does wear and look on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Hi Goblin, Yes I find myself staring at the watch dial sometimes and just appreciating the quirky orange with white,yellow & black chrono highlights on the dial. You wouldn't think it would work but it does. This dial fits my skinny 7 inch wrist just right and I wear it a little loose for for summer. I have a orange Isofrane and a Joseph Bonnie Tropic I wanted to try but it looks so good on the Doxa BOR I have kept it there for now. Just love this watch! You can see more pictures on my IG channel with the link below . I have a Reels video I made that kind of fun 

Best to you!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Does it have a screw down crown? How do you find that having to wind it every day - only thing that makes me hesitate.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Does it have a screw down crown? How do you find that having to wind it every day - only thing that makes me hesitate.


No screw down crown. Just wind it and go. You do pull out the crown to set the time. Its pretty easy grab and go watch. Usually wind it and it last 2 days by that time I'm on to my next watch in my rotation.If you are going to wear it for more than 2 days then wind it it so more.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks - thought I'd read somewhere that it was to have a screw down crown


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Now I finally have a found one of those rare birds. Even if it is preowned, I absolutely love it.

The vibe that the t.graph sprays is just phenomenal, it hat so much character
... *as a watch can have


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> Now I finally have a found one of those rare birds. Even if it is preowned, I absolutely love it.
> 
> The vibe that the t.graph sprays is just phenomenal, it hat so much character
> ... *as a watch can have


Sure looks good! Hard to find anything that looks as good as the BOR for the Tgraph.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sure looks good! Hard to find anything that looks as good as the BOR for the Tgraph.


Second this. I've tried different straps, such like shark mesh, black isofrane or olive green nato. They're matching good, but the BOR is always a stap above 

As this is my first watch with handwinding-movement, please let me ask you a question.

If you have to set the date, do you go 24h for every day, or just go from 9pm to 3am forward an backward again and again?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

9 to 3 , I can’t be bothered with my date so just leave it


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> 9 to 3 , I can’t be bothered with my date so just leave it


Same here I don't use the date function so I just leave it.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Mine just arrived yesterday morning. Awesome watch!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

m6rk said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday morning. Awesome watch!
> View attachment 16392864


Yours looks like brand new ! Congratulations. This is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

m6rk said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday morning. Awesome watch!
> View attachment 16392864


Congratulations to this one.
The T.Graph is an absolute fabulous watch 

Wearing mine today too and I'm stoked...


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> Second this. I've tried different straps, such like shark mesh, black isofrane or olive green nato. They're matching good, but the BOR is always a stap above


Third that.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, this is a grail for my now. In a couple of moths I will have the money but I will go the preowned way.

somebody can help me withthe price that I can expect?


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hi Goblin,
> 
> I would say they both wear pretty much the same on my seven inch wrist. I don't have calipers so here re some pics. The Doxa Sub 200 T weighs 6 3/4 oz on steel and the Synchron Military is 6 1/4 ounces on BOR from Maranz.
> 
> ...


Whats the lug size of the graph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sotelodon said:


> Whats the lug size of the graph?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stainless steel case

Diameter 43.00 x 46.00 mm

Height 15.00 mm

Water resistance 20 bar / 200 meters / 656 ft

20mm lugs


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Stainless steel case
> 
> Diameter 43.00 x 46.00 mm
> 
> ...


Amazing,

Definitely I will get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys!,

A couple questions,

-How does the movement feels when winding?
-Are these movements close to COSC in accuracy?

I'm finding myself thinking about the T-Graph very often... Can't help it!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

JorgeB said:


> Hi guys!,
> 
> A couple questions,
> 
> ...


the 7734 Valjoux movement feels smooth to me and its easy winding. Not sure never tested it accuracy but I have never been late for a meeting.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

If somebody selling or know somebody else that is selling one, let me know. I want a 200 Tgraph so bad. Found one on eBay but the seller never answered back and is not available right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Sotelodon said:


> If somebody selling or know somebody else that is selling one, let me know. I want a 200 Tgraph so bad. Found one on eBay but the seller never answered back and is not available right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think the resell value is going to be very close to MSRP, have you thought about buying new ?


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

JorgeB said:


> i think the resell value is going to be very close to MSRP, have you thought about buying new ?


Last couple that I saw for sale were around 3.5K more or less. I cant do the MSRP. I believe is too much.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

One of my two favorite watches


----------

